# How loud are vaccum pumps?



## WI_Wino (Jul 30, 2013)

I racked two wines last night and am getting a little sick of cleaning the auto-siphon (I rinse, wash, rinse, and sanitize before using on another wine). It got me thinking about how nice it would be to have a pump, then I would only have a single hose to clean between rackings. 

Here's the catch, my wine making is generally limited to after dinner hours and takes place in the basement directly underneath the bedroom where our 8 month son sleeps. Any loud noises are not tolerated (by him or my wife...). I got back into my wine/beer making hobby in a big way since all my wood working tools are too loud. I watched a you tube video showing someone using a vacuum pump to rack and it seemed really, really, loud. Not sure what the brand was though.

Real world users, is your vacuum pump loud during use? Any ideas on pumping w/ little to no noise? Or am I confined to siphons at this time?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 30, 2013)

i can barely hear mine, but vacuum pump is build from an old a/c


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 30, 2013)

I wouldn't say they are loud. Mine is fairly quiet...


----------



## dralarms (Jul 30, 2013)

My all in one is quite, use it in the kitchen all the time. My "pump" I had before switching to the AIO was nasty loud, but that was mainly due to vibration.


----------



## tonyt (Jul 30, 2013)

Mine is a medical aspirator and it's fairly loud. Not as loud as a table saw but more loud than a drill press. Maybe somewhere between a jig saw and a ban saw. Jig saw sounds about right. Is the floor/ceiling insulated?


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 30, 2013)

tonyt said:


> Mine is a medical aspirator and it's fairly loud. Not as loud as a table saw but more loud than a drill press. Maybe somewhere between a jig saw and a ban saw. Jig saw sounds about right. Is the floor/ceiling insulated?


 

I think alot of the noise is from vibration on mine. My aspirator isn't too loud. I would say less than jig saw.


----------



## WI_Wino (Jul 30, 2013)

tonyt said:


> Mine is a medical aspirator and it's fairly loud. Not as loud as a table saw but more loud than a drill press. Maybe somewhere between a jig saw and a ban saw. Jig saw sounds about right. Is the floor/ceiling insulated?



No. At night w/ no other ambient sounds, noise from my basement can be heard pretty clearly upstairs.


I found the Youtube vid that I watched earlier that spurred this thread: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzfLipeZidk[/ame]

The pump seems fairly loud.


----------



## Deezil (Jul 30, 2013)

You can still talk over it, you just cant whisper.
It makes some sound, but its not loud enough to where you want to walk away from it or feel like you cant hear yourself think..

My medical aspirator sounds a lot like the machine in that video


----------



## garymc (Jul 30, 2013)

I have an Allinone and it's not loud. I think you'd have to listen for it to be able to hear it in another room.


----------



## cimbaliw (Jul 30, 2013)

My son and I bottled weekend before last and the aspirator did not require us to raise our voices above normal conversation level. I do keep the piece of shipping foam underneath the device to reduce vibration. For as many chores as this thing handles a sound deadening chamber may be worth while. There is a lot of discussion on the internet about amp isolation boxes for recording purposes.


----------



## Chiumanfu (Jul 30, 2013)

WI_Wino said:


> No. At night w/
> 
> ```
> 
> ...



I would compare the sound to one of those small portable car tire pumps. 

That video was made when the pump wasn't quite finished. See link in my sig for the completed project. With all the components locked down and mounted properly, it make substantially less noise.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 29, 2013)

If anyone is interested I can make a video as the Allinone is running to show actually how quite it is ?

I do alot of transfers late night - but honestly it takes 4 minutes to transfers 
6 gallons of wine.


----------



## WI_Wino (Aug 29, 2013)

I would be interested in it. A vacuum pump is still firmly in the wish list vs purchase list for me though at this time...


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 29, 2013)

WI_Wino said:


> I would be interested in it. A vacuum pump is still firmly in the wish list vs purchase list for me though at this time...



I do have a 30 day money back guarantee ! and a 1 year warranty as well ! 
There is so many things you can do with vacuum and the right set ups these days. 
If you have any other questions please PM me and I will answer the best I can. 

Thanks Steve


----------

